
Intel Talks Thunderbolt 3 - ingve
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/intel-talks-thunderbolt-3
======
DiabloD3
Until Intel ships Thunderbolt as part of all future Intel CPUs, I see no
reason why Intel even bothers spending money on it.

None of the computers I want to have Thunderbolt have it, and the one device I
don't need it on has it (a MBPr), nor can I add it (very few mobos support
add-in Thunderbolt cards, and Intel refuses to allow a generic PCI-E bridge
card to be sold).

Intel's strategy is idiotic.

